# Incubator



## princessdreamsxxx (Feb 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good incubator that holds alot of eggs I currently use the hovabator but it's not big enough


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2013)

Two Hovabators???


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to know that you are getting that many eggs!! congrats.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 19, 2013)

i have a hovabators, but just got the reptibator and it kicks ***. kind of the same just a little easier to use. i also use a a old mini fridge i converted.


----------



## bigred (Feb 19, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Two Hovabators???



thats what I have, 2 haoabators. Both full almost need another


----------



## skottip (Feb 21, 2013)

Wine cooler., heat tape, dual ranco thermostats, computer fan. E mail me if you want instructions.


Scott


----------

